# Trolling for winter saugeye



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Ok all experienced saugeye fishermen and women got a question. If people are still catching walleye on the big lake trolling why can’t saugeye be caught down here doing the same? Remember I’ve only been a saugeye fisherman 1 year.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I would love to know the answer to this as well. Like, why do we have to dead stick for them? Why can't we just slow-roll all the time, like the guys trolling on Erie?


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

That’s what I’m saying, I’ve haven’t heard of anyone doing this for saugeye or maybe some are and just not saying anything.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Never tried it... figured the water temp got them too sluggish and always stuck with slow jig-n-minner but what do I know... we're waiting for your report as soon as you get out there and try it


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Here is my opinion founded on some facts and a lot of BS

There are two types of Saugeye, ones that relate to the biology of a Sauger, and the other to a Walleye. Walleye strains suspend and feed while Sauger typically find current and bottom structures during daytime and go deep. At night they both move up in the column and chase bait on shallow flats, points or humps near deep water to feed. If you could try a slow leadcore deep program on active suspending Saugeye (walleye strain) then I think you could be successful. Honestly you don’t hear about it because very very few do it, not because you can’t. There have been a few in deep reservoir lakes do it with success.

Try it out!


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Seriously thinking about trying it. Might just be cabin fever kicking in!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Crappie&eyes said:


> Seriously thinking about trying it. Might just be cabin fever kicking in!


I’d start at Alum in front of the dam. Troll the west side flat to the drop off in 30’+. 

Report back! I’ll be at Erie if weather allows.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Brahmabull71 said:


> I’d start at Alum in front of the dam. Troll the west side flat to the drop off in 30’+.
> 
> Report back! I’ll be at Erie if weather allows.


Probably going to go on Tuesday, I’ll let ya know what happens


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Brahmabull71 said:


> I’d start at Alum in front of the dam. Troll the west side flat to the drop off in 30’+.
> 
> Report back! I’ll be at Erie if weather allows.


What speed do you guys troll on Erie? Wouldn’t think ya could troll at the speed we do in spring and summer.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree with everything Josh said. I dont troll any more,or even have a boat anymore. But I always asked this same question to myself back when I did fish Erie on a consistant basis. And every time I fished alum in this time of my life it was 100% trolling. But we never tried it in the winter or even for suspended fish over deep water in the summer. 
And I agree there just isn't enuff guys doing it.
A few years ago there was a string of posts from I think pleasant hill. And these guys had figured out the cold water saugeye bite trolling cranks for suspended fish "lake Erie style".... 
I would spend a hour or two graphing a area looking for bait balls,and concentrate tolling thru and around them,in the general area listed above... 

On the dead stick vs straight retreive.... at buckeye lake I see just as many fish caught all winter long on slow rolled stickbaits as "deadsticked". I can think of one member on here that told me one day,I never dead stick. He was using a floating storm Jr thunderstick in december into January an keeping up with us dead stickers all winter long. Bluegrasser(ralph) you out there... 
Dont get me wrong there ate nights one work better then the other. But if they'll eat a steady swimmed swimbait or grub all winter sure they'll eat a steady reeled crank all winter. 
Alot of times we get stuck in our ways. One of the most valuable things I've learned on here is to try different things. Especially when the bite is good(thanks skippy). 
I have always been a dead stick first guy. And normally it works for me so I dont change unless the bite stops. But I can honestly say more often then not this last early winter they wanted a steady reel over dead sticked an this was mid 30's water temp during that initial cool down.
This was both rivers and lakes to. And was a fun change...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

In a few years Hoover will be a ideal spot to try this with both walleye and saugeye present.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

I have trolled Ohio inland lakes in every month of the year and have caught fish in every month. Winter time saugeye can be finicky but when you hit it well it can be a blast! I typically troll crankbaits with leadcore in deep water. Usually this time of year 1.2 to 1.5 mph is fast enough to get them to bite. Best way to find out is to give it a shot. Good luck!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Crappie&eyes said:


> What speed do you guys troll on Erie? Wouldn’t think ya could troll at the speed we do in spring and summer.


I would troll 1.1 - 1.7. Saugeye will hit at faster speeds.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Sounds like there is enough from you guys who have been fishing for them much longer than I have to give it a go!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Slow trolling for saugs in the winter can be very productive just like doing it for walleyes. Here's the biggest difference, saugeyes are more bottom oriented. Typically when saugeyes suspend they are in a neutral to negative mood. When they are on the bottom they are typically feeding. Ass backwards from walleyes. 

Keep your cranks in contact with the bottom and you will connect with saugeyes 12 months out of the year.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been trolling leadcore for years for cold water saugeye. It's a great system to put a small bait down deep. These fish are just laying out there all day in the deeper basins and can be very willing biters. This time of year I always use small lip, narrow wobbling baits like husky jerks, renoskys or any minnow type bait. I use smaller jerk baits...nothing over 4" long. Usually keep the speed around 1.2 to 1.75...or the slowest speed that will give your bait some action.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I agree that getting the bait in front of the Saugeye is the main limiting factor in winter. They are on the bottom most of the time and much deeper than warmer months. I catch some Saugeye in winter and most are very deep, 20-40 feet. They do come up shallow to feed, but it is really hard to hit those short feeding periods and most of them are at night. What I have seen is you'll spend 4 hrs trolling and catch most all your fish in a couple 15 minute spurts. Jigging keeps me in the zone more. I have wondered if a bottom bouncer trailing a small plug would work. Mostly I don't like sitting in the boat freezing my arse off. Most of my winter Saugeye come from deep stream wintering holes, where I can bank fish.

On the walleye/sauger dominate gene stocks. There is no way to tell where this happens. It can even vary from year to year and what lot of fry were used in what production pond. I say if you find a lake where this seems to be true then target it, but that stock will only last a generation (approximately 5 years) and may or may not repeat itself. Sauger males are all from the Ohio River and used at random. A few years ago egg collection was shifted to lake Erie for Saugeye. So for the last ~20 years they have all been Lake Erie walleye genes. I think it has made a difference in how our Saugeye orient and feed, but not a lot.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Trolling works fine for Saugeyes in winter water temps. However, location always determines presentation. Trolling is a presentation that is best when you already know that you have good numbers of fish spread out over a flat or other structural features where trolling is the best way to present your lures at those depths. Saugeyes sometimes form concentrations in winter near structure or baitfish. When grouped up, it is usually more efficient to use other presentations like jigging. Shallow lakes like Buckeye and Indian are always good lakes for trolling, with casting lures or bait being preferred in some areas because of the cover and just the room available. Sometimes the spot holding the fish is one that is inappropriate for trolling. We are blessed these days with extraordinary fish finders and GPS mapping. I find fish first. Then, decide what is the best way to present a lure. If I don't get bit then I go through a rotation of presentations. Hoping of course that I found the correct species on the Hummers. Sometimes you can tell what species they are by the way they relate to cover and structure. But, I have spent a few hours trying to get some good looking marks to bite and then finally snag one with a blade bait. It turned out I was jigging over a bunch of Redhorse Suckers. I agree with Brahmabull71 that Saugeyes sometimes act like Saugers and sometimes like Walleyes. I think there are always fish doing different things in different parts of the lake. The only sure thing with Saugeyes is, that if you can find the fish food, there will likely be bigger fish nearby trying to eat the food. That is a good place to be fishing. And cold water never changes that rule.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Hay Bobby,that is most likely Ralf he never does the dead sticking but just a slow Retrieve and it’s a art in it self to Watch him do it I personally think he is a master of doing that way


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> Hay Bobby,that is most likely Ralf he never does the dead sticking but just a slow Retrieve and it’s a art in it self to Watch him do it I personally think he is a master of doing that way


Yepp that's who I was referring to. Hes good at it.....


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

The stick baits that are being used from shore are the ones to try trolling with and use the same colors. Also use the deeper diving ones.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Gotcha!! I was wondering if something with a little less wobble would be better.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

You could also try shad raps, flicker shads, RS shad raps, X rap shads, and flat sided crank baits.
Lippless crank baits and blade baits can be trolled.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ristorap said:


> You could also try shad raps, flicker shads, RS shad raps, X rap shads, and flat sided crank baits.
> Lippless crank baits and blade baits can be trolled.


Ya all of the above.
If you happen to be set up for lead core I'd take lewis's advice,with the small baits.
Or a bottom bouncer or snap weight. But these will rise and fall easier dependent on speed,but I guess lead core would be the same or simaler. Slower you go the deeper it goes the fast you go the higher it will stay.
Any minnow plugs should work,floating rapalas,jrthundersticks shallow, the 2 hook bombers,reef runners lil rippers.

I think besides the shallow lakes,a few of the muskingum water shed lakes look ideal for this,like peidmont,and tappen being a couple I looked over on maps... and have fished peidmont and can invision a few areas this would work.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ya all of the above.
> If you happen to be set up for lead core I'd take lewis's advice,with the small baits.
> Or a bottom bouncer or snap weight. But these will rise and fall easier dependent on speed,but I guess lead core would be the same or simaler. Slower you go the deeper it goes the fast you go the higher it will stay.
> Any minnow plugs should work,floating rapalas,jrthundersticks shallow, the 2 hook bombers,reef runners lil rippers.
> ...


I’m not set up with lead core I normally use bottom bouncers. I just started saugeye fishing this past year. Mostly trolling Alum and Hoover. Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I use larger billed, wide wobbling cranks such as Shad Raps in late fall when they are putting the feed bag on as well as faster speeds. Once the water temp dips into the 30's I seem to have much more success on smaller, subtle baits. I have several small #8 Husky Jerks in firetiger that have caught countless saugeyes.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lewis said:


> I use larger billed, wide wobbling cranks such as Shad Raps in late fall when they are putting the feed bag on as well as faster speeds. Once the water temp dips into the 30's I seem to have much more success on smaller, subtle baits. I have several small #8 Husky Jerks in firetiger that have caught countless saugeyes.


Ya I love it in late fall you look around an see NOBODYS tossing flicker shads or shad raps,and the bites slow. I will always tie one on.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

That’s what I was thinking Smithwicks or Husky jerks. It’s going to be next week before I can get out now! Started getting the boat ready and one thing became 10 things!lol


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Nobody enjoys trolling more than this guy--but I've learned over 25+ years of pushing up the rope (winter saugeye trolling) that it's simply not all that productive. Others have explained it succinctly. I still like to take a boat ride at Alum and "practice" my big water trolling (lead core, in-line weights, etc.) but _we're talkin' about practice_.

As for suspended saugeye, my theory is that trolling entices a few of them to chase off bottom in clear water. Sometimes they are simply up in the bait feeding when we intercept them. The other 99.9% of the time saugeye are on/near bottom. Even the best electronics don't reveal all the saugeye down there. A lot of the "hooks" that we want to be 'eyes turn out to be other species. This is another reason why it pays to jig high percentage areas instead of trolling.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

yup toboso, I'm not into cold boat rides either. The boat will stay in the building until warmer weather comes and Saugeye are moving. However, stream fishing is about to turn on big time. Why go for a cold boat ride when I can fill my basket out of the streams and rivers. Not saying I've never tried it, but I'm getting soft in my old age


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

toboso said:


> Nobody enjoys trolling more than this guy--but I've learned over 25+ years of pushing up the rope (winter saugeye trolling) that it's simply not all that productive. Others have explained it succinctly. I still like to take a boat ride at Alum and "practice" my big water trolling (lead core, in-line weights, etc.) but _we're talkin' about practice_.
> 
> As for suspended saugeye, my theory is that trolling entices a few of them to chase off bottom in clear water. Sometimes they are simply up in the bait feeding when we intercept them. The other 99.9% of the time saugeye are on/near bottom. Even the best electronics don't reveal all the saugeye down there. A lot of the "hooks" that we want to be 'eyes turn out to be other species. This is another reason why it pays to jig high percentage areas instead of trolling.


I hate trolling with that being said, I have to say your reply is far from true. Winter trolling for saugeye can be fantastic on a regular basis as long as the water has some good visibility. I am a jigging guy 90% of the time either metal, plastics or just jig and meat. In the winter I always have leadcore rods with me and only use them when I can't get them jigging on that day. The majority of the time I can get saugeye in the winter by trolling when I can't get a bite jigging. And I do not consider myself a good troller. I know a lot of guys that can troll way better than me. Like most guys said subtle cranks, no.5 balsa shad rap and flicker shad's has been my go to's, low speeds 1.2 to 1.8 and keeping contact with the bottom is the 3 most important things to remember when trolling for saugeye in cold water.


----------

